# What game(s) are you currently playing?



## MygL (Mar 25, 2009)

Title...

I just want to know whats up with some people around here  ^_^ 

Im currently playing:

MKWii
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Pokemon Platinum


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 25, 2009)

Team Fortress 2, Unreal 3 and GMod.


----------



## Clown Town (Mar 25, 2009)

ACLGTTC - Halo CE - Warcraft III ROC - COH - GHWT - MKWII - DeBlob

Thats all i realy play


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 25, 2009)

Just Platinum at the moment.


----------



## Nate (Mar 25, 2009)

datz rite gangstas


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 26, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum
Brawl
AC: City Folk
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Sonic Unleashed
Iron Man
SOCOM (forgot the rest of the name)


----------



## Aki Anxiety (Mar 26, 2009)

Animal crossing wild world...
Waiting for someone to wifi with me...
D:


----------



## Lazero (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm playing AC:CF, Mario Kart Wii, Brawl, and Super Mario 64 DS.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 26, 2009)

at this very moment i am playing pokemon platinum.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 26, 2009)

RE4, AC:CF, MKW, SSBB, MKDS, FFT:TWoTL.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 26, 2009)

Synergy mod, Garry's Mod, Zombie Panic! Source, and Team Fortress 2  ^_^


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 26, 2009)

MadWorld
Jump! Ultimate Stars.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 26, 2009)

call of duty 5

just got that game yesterday


----------



## MygL (Mar 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> MadWorld
> Jump! Ultimate Stars.


So, hows MadWorld?

I might buy it...


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 27, 2009)

Gears of War 2 ._.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 27, 2009)

ACCF (wii), NBA 2K9 (xbox360), Platinum (ds)... That's about it


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 27, 2009)

Call of Duty 5


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 27, 2009)

Call of Duty 5... I love this game.  Rank 40 in the last week and a half... and rising.  I want that flamethrower so bad.

I also am playing ACCF, and Sunday i'm getting Guitar Hero Metallica, and will be playing a lot of that


----------



## Wolf (Mar 27, 2009)

360: NHL 09, Skate 2.
Wii: ACCF.
PC: Team Fortress 2, Gmod, Couter-Strike Source, Battlefield 2 Complete Collection, San Andreas Multi-Player.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 27, 2009)

hmm... not much.. looking for a free MMORG that rawks!

but i play ACCF!


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 27, 2009)

aclgttc


----------



## Rene (Mar 27, 2009)

Super Smash Brawl, pok


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 27, 2009)

brawl and accf


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 27, 2009)

pokemon platinum


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha, just finished Mother/Earthbound Zero and it was awesome, now for Mother 2!!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 28, 2009)

Zelda 1, 2, 3, and Oracle of seasons.
I'm on a quest to own and beat every Zelda Game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2009)

Animal Crossing City Folk
Pokemon Platinum
Guitar Hero World Tour (PS3)
The Force Unleashed (PS3)
Guitar Hero Aerosmith (PS3)
Mirror's Edge (PS3)
Luminous Arc


----------



## Suaure (Mar 28, 2009)

Sonic and the black knight
Chrono Trigger
Sm 64
Animal crossing cf


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 28, 2009)

City Folk, Brawl and SMG.


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 28, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> hmm... not much.. looking for a free MMORG that rawks!


1. Good
2. Free
3. MMORPG

Pick two.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Platinum.


----------



## Puckbean (Mar 28, 2009)

ACCF, Call of Duty World At War, Rock Band 2


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 28, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## MygL (Mar 28, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Pokemon Platinum.


GRR. I cant buy it until next week ...


----------



## bcb (Mar 29, 2009)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl, and just finished Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 29, 2009)

Platinum
Combat arms
Brawl
City Folk


----------



## MygL (Mar 29, 2009)

Woot Just bought Platinum!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

AC, MKW, SSBB, A Naruto game and others ! xD


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Mar 30, 2009)

I mostly play SSBB, MKW, loZ TP.


----------



## Jiya (Mar 30, 2009)

Resident Evil 5


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 30, 2009)

Resident Evil 5, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Animal Crossing: City Folk, Mario Kart: WII, and I'm replaying Mother 3. (I'm obsessed!)


----------



## solarshadow (Mar 31, 2009)

Right now I'm playing:
Animal Crossing : City Folk
Sonic Adventure 2 : Battle
Sonic Unleashed
Brawl
and Pokemon Diamond

Platinum still isn't out in UK (22nd May is too far away! D=)


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 31, 2009)

AC:CF, Fable 2, MKW, SSBB, Halo3 and Assasins Creed


----------



## Micah (Apr 1, 2009)

Fire Emblem Path of Radiance.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2009)

Pok


----------



## Miranda (Apr 1, 2009)

Left 4 Dead and Halo 3 mostly.


----------



## Krazy Karl (Apr 1, 2009)

Runescape, Call of Duty 5, Animal Crossing and Super Smash Brothers Brawl.


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 4, 2009)

Games currently playing.....
Pokemon Pearl
Nintendogs (alittle)
Animal crossing city folk.


----------



## MygL (Apr 28, 2009)

ZOMFG A BUMP!! D=

So has anyone done theire games?

I finished EarthBound...

And starting to play MKWii more and more


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 28, 2009)

*Ahem*
AC:CF
L4D
MyBrute


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 28, 2009)

MKWwii!


----------



## Conor (Apr 28, 2009)

Sonic Heroes 
Animal Crossing LGTTC
Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 28, 2009)

CoD WAW demo
Castle Crashers
Some ACCF


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 28, 2009)

MKW, SSBB, and FFT:WoTL


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 28, 2009)

Let's see here....

Pokemon Platinum, Pokemon Platinum, and, um.....

<big><big><big>POKEMON PLATINUM</big></big></big>


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 28, 2009)

I just recently restarted playing Pokemon Colosseum. I got my friend into it too. XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 28, 2009)

Earthbound and Megaman 64 for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 28, 2009)

Brawl
AC: City Folk
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Sonic Unleashed
the godfather blackhand
excite bots
super mario galaxy


----------



## tails1428 (Apr 28, 2009)

hmm pokemon platinum, starwars force unleashed, accf, super mario sunshine ,  silent hill homecomeing , and resident evil 5


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 28, 2009)

Well lets see ive beat like 25% of oblivion done 4 now ummm simpsons game done uhhh ACCF finished house and town fund but I still play....and uhhhhh thats it I guess on oblivion ive beaten the main story line the DBHOOD the arena and thieves but now I have to beat shivering isles and Knights of the nine oh btw if anyone plays oblivion your cool ^_^


----------



## Placktor (Apr 29, 2009)

tales of vesparia
oblivion
valkyria chronicles
CSS
ninja gaiden: dragon sword
ninja town
megaman X: maverick hunters
fallout 1
fallout 2
fallout tactics
+ more
ugh i have alot of things to beat


----------



## goronking (Apr 29, 2009)

Legend of zelda twilight princess


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (May 1, 2009)

Animal Crossing City Folk
Fire Emblem Shadow Dragon
Kirby Super Star Ultra


----------



## SamXX (May 1, 2009)

I'm playing GTA: chinatown wars and HOTD:Overkill.
Very good games!


----------



## SuperKKSlider (May 1, 2009)

Halo Wars
Pokemon Battle Revolution
That's all at the moment.


----------



## fitzy (May 1, 2009)

PS3:
Fifa 09
Wheelman

Wii:
MKW
AC(kinda)


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 1, 2009)

Patapon 2... demo


----------



## Horus (May 1, 2009)

SSBB 

and playing with people's mind on this thing called "The Bell Tree"


----------



## Tyrai (May 1, 2009)

Fallout 3


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2009)

City Folk
Wild World
MKW


----------



## Fernee (May 1, 2009)

pokemon pearl and silver, re4


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 2, 2009)

When I have time, Call of Duty 4.


----------



## Laeric (May 2, 2009)

Paper Mario


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2009)

Dragon Quest VIII sometimes.


----------

